# werewolf



## nobbler (Jul 12, 2008)

can anyone advise me on what to feed my werewolf trevor he wont eat tramps prostitutes or young children on red bikes at my wits end please help


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

have you tried sheep and cows lol


----------



## Nile101 (Oct 22, 2010)

Is it just red bikes you're having trouble with? As you could try and catch some children on blue or yellow bikes, he may take one of those, werewolves are very trial and error when it comes to finding people to feed them. Lol.


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

I guess force feeding is out of the question ?


----------



## nobbler (Jul 12, 2008)

no he is colour blind everything is red to him and kids with silver crosses round their necks give him the sh+ts


----------



## nobbler (Jul 12, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> have you tried sheep and cows lol


he is half welsh i tried feeding him on sheep but the results where very disturbing


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Can you post a care sheet ?


----------



## bradleymarky (May 20, 2010)

instead of getting yourself banned why dont you just stop posting crap


----------



## nobbler (Jul 12, 2008)

i was hoping someone else might have one.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> instead of getting yourself banned why dont you just stop posting crap


 
:gasp:lighteren up a bit mate, its just a bit of fun:2thumb:


----------



## nobbler (Jul 12, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> instead of getting yourself banned why dont you just stop posting crap


i want to get banned this sites full of boring little tits with no sense of humour


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

nobbler said:


> i want to get banned this sites full of boring little tits


Rather than get banned, why not just go away and never come back?

It's easy, just don't come here!!

Not exactly rocket science is it.


----------



## BigRoj (Oct 26, 2010)

nobbler said:


> i want to get banned this sites full of boring little :censor: with no sense of humour


Er why not just stop coming here if you dont like it ?:whistling2:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

nobbler said:


> i want to get banned this sites full of boring little tits with no sense of humour


Ok, goodbye then troll/spammer or whatever you want to call yourself


----------



## Marco 1986 (Jan 16, 2011)

I must admit... This guy does make me laugh... But advice well given... If you want to get banned just don't post...


----------



## nobbler (Jul 12, 2008)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Rather than get banned, why not just go away and never come back?
> 
> It's easy, just don't come here!!
> 
> Not exactly rocket science is it.


 i am having fun annoying boring little tits like you


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

nobbler said:


> i am having fun annoying boring little tits like you


Then you must lead a very boring life if you are this easily amused.


----------



## BigRoj (Oct 26, 2010)

So let me get this right you joined 12/7/2008.you have made 28 posts in two years eight months and NOW you want to get banned.....Is it not past your bed time :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Rather than get banned, why not just go away and never come back?
> 
> It's easy, just don't come here!!
> 
> Not exactly rocket science is it.


I like this; also means less utter drivvle being posted.

On another note... hello, Mr! Long time no see!


----------



## nobbler (Jul 12, 2008)

this is great reminds me of my irritating ways in the cb days


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> I like this; also means less utter drivvle being posted.
> 
> On another note... hello, Mr! Long time no see!


Hi Ophexis, how are you?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Truth is Mythical creatures do exist !
for example you are a Troll and I am a Ginnie.............. your wish is my command.
Bye


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Hi Ophexis, how are you?


I'm good, may finally be getting a job... haven't seen you knocking about for ages! How have you been?



AZUK said:


> Truth is Mythical creatures do exist !
> for example you are a Troll and I am a Ginnie.............. your wish is my command.
> Bye


Well played, sir.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> I'm good, may finally be getting a job... haven't seen you knocking about for ages! How have you been?


Good luck with the job :2thumb:

I've been a bit busy, not had much chance to get on here.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Good luck with the job :2thumb:
> 
> I've been a bit busy, not had much chance to get on here.


Wish I could be a bit busy :lol2: Instead I may have gone a bit snooker loopy... cabin fever or something lol.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

AZUK said:


> Truth is Mythical creatures do exist !
> for example you are a Troll and I am a Ginnie.............. your wish is my command.
> Bye


:2thumb:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Wish I could be a bit busy :lol2: Instead I may have gone a bit snooker loopy... cabin fever or something lol.


Yeah been there, improved my game no end though :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Yeah been there, improved my game no end though :lol2:


Good good :2thumb:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

He got banned, I had good advice for him


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Soulwax said:


> He got banned, I had good advice for him


Post it for all the other werewolf keepers to see... they may look upon this thread in future and be disappointed with the lack of knowledge


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Post it for all the other werewolf keepers to see... they may look upon this thread in future and be disappointed with the lack of knowledge


I hadn't actually got any, just wanted to say it to look cool


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Soulwax said:


> I hadn't actually got any, just wanted to say it to look cool


This forum looks down upon liars:whip: Go run over some skags!


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> This forum looks down upon liars:whip: Go run over some skags!


I already did! But I didn't want to say in case the forum reported me to the RSPCA.

I so need to run over a midget.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Soulwax said:


> I hadn't actually got any, just wanted to say it to look cool


Hey, that's ok, he probably only owned a big mouse anyway.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Hey, that's ok, he probably only owned a big mouse anyway.


Weremouse.

Mousewolf.

Wemowolf.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Soulwax said:


> I already did! But I didn't want to say in case the forum reported me to the RSPCA.
> 
> I so need to run over a midget.


Haa :no1:
I want to sit on the PS3 now... have to make a choice between progressing with script-writing... or making roadkill out of the fauna of Pandora :hmm:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Haa :no1:
> I want to sit on the PS3 now... have to make a choice between progressing with script-writing... or making roadkill out of the fauna of Pandora :hmm:


Well it's obvious. Do something practical and probably helpful, or do something mindless, violent, and not even real.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Soulwax said:


> I already did! But I didn't want to say in case the forum reported me to the RSPCA.
> 
> I so need to run over a midget.


Woh there................... this is a politically correct Forum ............. we prefer the term Vertically challenged person 
Plus it's never as much Fun as it sounds


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Soulwax said:


> Well it's obvious. Do something practical and probably helpful, or do something mindless, violent, and not even real.


...I've already written half a page today... Mindless violence it is! Celebrate my interview by playing with guns!


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

AZUK said:


> Woh there................... this is a politically correct Forum ............. we prefer the term Vertically challenged person
> Plus it's never as much Fun as it sounds


But it is my destiny.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> ...I've already written half a page today... Mindless violence it is! Celebrate my interview by playing with guns!


I got this crazy desert sniper rifle today. It's good.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Soulwax said:


> I got this crazy desert sniper rifle today. It's good.


God only knows what I've got in my arsenal now... all I know is it goes bang and kills things which seems to get the job done.
Is the sniper yellow? I think I've had/got that one... :hmm:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> God only knows what I've got in my arsenal now... all I know is it goes bang and kills things which seems to get the job done.
> Is the sniper yellow? I think I've had/got that one... :hmm:


Yeah you get it when you get all those seeds for TK Baha. I nearly died so many times do that.


----------

